
UPS deliveries may soon arrive in electric trucks - thunderbong
https://www.fastcompany.com/90229460/your-ups-deliveries-may-soon-arrive-in-electric-trucks
======
troyvit
Here's hoping they come with A/C
([https://www.nbcnews.com/business/economy/hot-seat-ups-
delive...](https://www.nbcnews.com/business/economy/hot-seat-ups-delivery-
drivers-are-risk-heat-stroke-kidney-n1031321))

